# Bee hive pallets



## Oris (Aug 31, 2016)

Sorry my English is not good


----------



## kg7 (Jun 28, 2016)

¿Tiene fotografías de la paleta de la colmena?

Vivo una gran distancia de usted, pero tenía curiosidad por lo que parecían.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Oris- your English is just fine, I wish you good luck with your enterprise.
Bill


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Oris!


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

¡Bienvenido Oris!

Enjambres


----------



## Oris (Aug 31, 2016)

Send me your email to send you the pics. Thanks


----------

